# Hallo, bin neu hier.



## Hanne-X19 (24. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier, und möchte mich kurz vorstellen.
Ich heiße Hanne, bin 44Jahre und wohne in Ostfriesland.
Hatte zwar schon einige Beträge geschrieben, aber mich noch
nicht richtig vorgestellt. Möchte das hiermit nachholen.
Wir haben uns im Frühjahr auch einen Teich zugelegt.
Ca. 5m x 2,50m. Eine Zone ca. 60cm tief, und eine ca.90cm tief.
Habe mich hier schon eine ganze Zeit durchgelesen, und es steht nun 
für uns fest, das der Teich im nächsten Frühjahr noch einmal
umgebaut wird. Da wir auch Fische im Teich haben ist wohl eine Tiefe 
von knapp 90cm  recht wenig.

Gruß: Hanne

Anbei mal erste Bilder


----------



## sigfra (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Hanne...


WOW...  ... kann ich nur sagen...

dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut... vor allem mit der " Brücke " von der Terrasse...

... wegen deinem Umbau... mach dir nix draus.. du wärst der erste Teichbesitzter, der seinen Teich nicht umbaut... ...

... aber halt uns doch auf dem laufenden... ...

... übrigens... bevor ich es vergeß....

Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum... wenn du Fragen hast, nur her damit...
... die werden mit Sicherheit beantwortet...


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Morgen.....

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen bei den Teichbeklopten......

da haste dir ja was schönes gebuddelt.Sieht echt toll aus!

Wünsche dir hier viel spass beim lesen und posten.

Hier bist du richtig ......

LG Chris


----------



## jochen (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Hanne,

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum,

schön das du dich gleich mit Bildern vorgestellt hast... 

Dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut,

fast zu schade für einen Umbau...:? 

Naja,

bei dem Besatz eigentlich nicht zu vermeiden,
 dann plan mal schön für das nächste Jahr.

Bei Fragen immer her damit.

Viel Spaß beim planen,
und weiterhin viel Spaß bei uns.

Ist das ein Teich am Deich ?...


----------



## Hanne-X19 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Frank,

danke für die nette Begrüßung. 
Tja, das mit dem Teichumbau scheint wirklich üblich zu sein. 
Fängt man erstmal klein an, dann packt es einen, und man möchte
doch etwas mehr.  . 
In der Länge können wir nichts mehr machen,
da ich sonst mit meinem Oldtimer nicht mehr in die Garage kommen,
die hinter dem Gartenhaus liegt. Aber von der Breite können wir noch von
250cm auf 400cm gehen. Wird also von der Form her bleiben, nur alles 
etwas nach vorne gezogen. 
Die Tiefen werden von 60cm auf 70cm, 
und von 90cm auf 150cm geändert.

Gruß: Hanne


----------



## Hanne-X19 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo,


bin ja ganz überwälltigt, von Euch.  
so schnell, so viele Antworten. Cool 
Ja, der Umbau muss sein, da wir auch 4 Kois im Teich haben.
Hoffentlich schaffen Sie es im Winter.:beeten: :beeten: :beeten: :beeten: 

@ Jochen:  Ja, es ist ein Teich am Deich. 
Wenn wir hinten aus unseren Garten gehen, Stehen wir vorm Deich   

Anbei ein paar Bilder mit Blick auf den Deich.  


Gruß: Hanne


----------



## Alex45525 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Hanne,

ich finde Deinen Teich toll, so wie er ist! Obwohl die 90cm mit den Kois eventuell wirklich knapp werden könnten. Vielleicht sagt dazu mal jemand was, der langjährige Erfahrung mit Kois hat.

Ein ganz klitzekleiner Punkt: Ich würde eventuell die Folienkante über dem Wasserspiegel noch kaschieren, zum Beispiel mit Ufermatte. Aber vielleicht verschwindet das bischen, das jetzt noch sichtbar ist im nächsten Jahr hinter üppigem Pflanzenwachstum, wer weiss?

Viele Grüße und viel Spass mit Deinem tollen Teich!
Alex


----------



## Hanne-X19 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Alex,

vielen Dank.  
Das mit der Folie sieht wirklich nicht schön aus.: 
Wenn wir umbauen, dann werden die Kanten schräger angelegt.
Mal schauen, ob man dann mit Kies arbeiten kann, 
um die Optik zu verbessern. 
Im linken Teil des Teiches, soll dann eine Flachwasserzone hin. 
Und links vom Gartenhaus soll ein Bachlauf hin.  
Jaja, soll, soll, soll.: : : 
Mal sehen, ob wir das alles so hinbekommen.  

Gruß: Hanne


----------



## Conny (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Hanne,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.  
Dein Teich am Deich gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
An der Brücke wirst Du noch viel Spaß haben. Bei uns werden die Fische von da aus gefüttert, die Kinder lassen die Füße reinhängen, ich habe schon mal ein Mittagsschläfchen drauf gemacht, ...


----------



## Hanne-X19 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Conny,

auch Dir ein Dankeschön.
Auch ich füttere von der Brücke aus. 
Aber Sie ist erstmal nur ein Provisorium. Sind noch nicht
angefangen, eine Neue zu bauen, da wir uns erst nicht
ganz sicher waren, wie Sie aussehen soll, dann kamen irgendwie 
andere Sachen dazwischen und jetzt steht ja im Frühjahr der 
Umbau an.  Puhhhhhhhhhhh, eigendlich ja Glück gehabt.
Da der Teich ja im allgemeinen breiter wird, hätte die Brücke nicht mehr
gepasst. War wohl Schicksal.  

Gruß: Hanne


----------



## ra_ll_ik (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Moin Hanne
sag mal ist das auf dem Bild die Kleinste Autobrücke Europas? 
Du weist schon, vor der Ledabrücke rechts ab Richtung Amdorf ?


----------



## w54wolle (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Hanne !  
Zuerst auch von mir ein " Herzliches Willkommen " bei uns Teich:crazy: : 
Dein Teich mit Brücke sieht sehr schön aus und ein Teichumbau ist bei " UNS " schon fast " gesetzmäßig "  und mit den 4 Koi's hoffe ich :beeten: , das der Winter nicht zu streng wird und Deine Fische keinen Schaden nehmen ! Also viel Freude am Teich und dem Forum


----------



## Alex45525 (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Hanne,

wenn Du die Teichränder flacher machen möchtest, um die Folie mit Steinen zu bedecken, dann empfehle ich Dir folgendes Thema:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6989

Hier werden mehrere Möglichkeiten beschrieben, um das Wegrutschen der Steine am Rand zu verhindern.

Liebe Grüße an den Deich!
Alex


----------



## Annett (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Moin Hanne,

auch von mir: Willkommen bei uns!

Ich drücke Dir und den Fischen für den kommenden Winter die Daumen.
Mein Koi kommt seit Jahren gut im max. 1m tiefen Teich über den Winter.
Ich hab allerdings auch etwas mehr Volumen... und dazu nur noch nen ganzen Schwung Goldfische, die einfach nicht weniger werden. 

Bevor Ihr anfangt umzubauen, plant das über den Winter gut durch. Gern auch hier im Forum - in einem neuen Thema.
Als erstes steht die Entscheidung, was es werden soll.... einfach nur eine Vergrößerung oder solls ein halbwegs anständiger Koiteich werden.
Da gibts schon Unterschiede. Auch stellt sich die Frage: Bleibt es bei den 4 Kollegen oder werden es dann dank mehr Volumen auch mehr Koi? Eine gute Filteranlage wäre ebenfalls zu überlegen.
Hier mal zum schmöckern die Teichumbau-Doku von Sabine und Michael.

Viel Spaß beim Planen, Bauen und hier im Forum!


----------



## Hanne-X19 (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo,

vielen Dank erstmal an Euch. Sehe schon, das da doch noch einiges mehr auf uns zukommt 
Da sieht man eben, das es nicht mit Loch graben, Folie rein und Wasser marsch gut ist. 
Diesesmal werden wir uns mehr Mühe geben. 
Eure Links, sind auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich. 
Der Teich soll im allgemeinen nur vergrößert, und die Randzonen anders gestalltet werden.
Es soll ein "Gemeinschaftsbecken" werden, kein reiner Koiteich. Vielleicht kommen auch 
auch noch 2-3 Stck. dazu: 
Bezüglich des Filters mal eine Frage: könnte dieser reichen?



Bei Fischbesatzt nach Auskunft des Verkäufers ausreichend für ca. 20000-25000Liter. 
Das würde ungefähr dann bei uns hinkommen. Teich währe ca.500cm lang, an der breitesten Stelle 400cm breit. In der Mitte ca. 150cm und das kleinere Becken ca. 250-300cm. Tiefste Stelle 150cm, Mitte ca. 50cm und rechts ca. 70-80cm.
Hab mal versucht, eine Zeichnung im Querschnitt zu machen. Das reche Becken ist nicht mit drauf.: 

Puhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, so viel Schreiberei. Hoffentlich seit Ihr durchgestiegen.

Gruß: Hanne


----------



## Annett (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Hanne,

jetzt hab ich eben meine erste Antwort an Dich ins virtuelle Nirvana geschossen. 

Also nochmal von vorn.
Vergiß den Filter. Schau Dir die Außenmaße an und was dort alles reingepackt wurde, weil es eben ein Filtermaterial darstellt.
Von allem etwas... aber jedes Mal zu wenig - meine Meinung!
Lies mal die einzelnen Aussagen... 


> und in wenigen Tagen ist Ihr Gartenteichwasser wieder sauber und biologisch rein !


Aha - und was soll das in Bezug auf einen Teich sein?  
Keine Teichbiologie mehr? Das wäre sehr schlecht! 
Die meisten Liter-Angaben sind überzogen. Es gibt nur wenige faire Händler. Schließlich verdient man besser daran, wenn immer wieder ein neuer Filter gekauft wird. 

Ein Filter soll vor allem eins: Schmutz rausholen und die Biologischen Umbauprozeße im Teich unterstützen.
Schmutz holt man am besten mit einem Grobfilter ala Spaltsieb, Vortex mit Sifi-Patrone oder Trommelfilter raus.
Alles hat seinen Preis... und das beste Produkt den höchsten. 

Schau Dir mal Sabines Filterbau an. Da Du anscheinend auf diese Endgröße zusteuerst, kannst Du dort Infos sammeln. 
Ihr müßtet als erstes auch die Entscheidung fällen: Schwerkraft oder gepumpte Anlage. Schwerkraft hat viele Vorteile. Das geht von etwas kleineren Pumpen über eine bessere Havariesicherung (wenn der Teichwasserstand den Filterboden erreicht hat, kommt kein Wasser mehr nach und die Fische überleben) bis hin zum (gedrosselten) Durchlaufen lassen im Winter. So startet man im Frühjahr nicht bei Null. 

Ich würde an Eurer Stelle auch gut überlegen, ob ich nicht die gesamte Fläche nutze. Glaub mir, Ihr baut sonst noch einmal um. 
Die Koi haben Suchtpotential!
Außerdem heizen zu viele flache Bereiche den Teich schnell auf, sodass es zu stärkeren Temperaturschwankungen im Frühjahr und Herbst kommt = Streß. 

Was empfehlenswert wäre - ein externen Pflanzenfilter/bewachsener Bodenfilter. In ihn speißt man das gefilterte Wasser ein und er entzieht diesem die Nährstoffe, die sich ohne Pflanzen unweigerlich anreichern.
In vielen Koiteichen fressen die Koi fast alles ratzekahl auf. :?

Soviel erstmal von mir dazu.
Gibt sicher noch viel mehr zu beachten....


----------



## Hawk0210 (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Huhu Hanne,

auch von mir ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN hier im Forum.
Wünsche dir hier viel spaß!!...... .....


P.S Dein Teich sieht echt toll aus !!!!!


----------



## Hanne-X19 (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo,

@Danny: Vielen Dank für das Lob.

@Anett: Hallo Anett, also für uns käme eher eine Pumpanlage in Frage.
Den Platz für die ganzen Rohre und so haben wir nicht. Deswegen hatte ich nach der Filteranlage 
dort auf Ebucht:   gefragt. Und ob wir die ganze Fläche vor dem Gartenhaus nutzen können, wissen wir nicht, 
da dort Gasrohre irgendwo verlaufen. Müssen wir noch genau rausfinden, 
wo die sitzen. Haben so einen blöden Flüssiggasbehälter im Garten stehen,
wo auch das Nachbarhaus mit dran hängt. Wenn wir vergrößern, können wir vielleicht nur die Flachwasserzone dort anlegen,
ohne das die Gasleitung stört. Wird alles noch geprüft werden müssen. Hoffe, sie liegen tief genug, 
das wir überhaupt was machen können. Sonst sind wir aufgeschmissen. Dann können wir den vorhandenen Teich nur vertiefen. 
Mal schauen, ob wir links vom Gartenhaus, wo der Bachlauf hin soll, ein Pflanzenfilter mit hinsetzen können. 
Aber das werden wir alles in der nächsten Zeit mal ausklabüstern.

Gruß: Hanne


----------



## Hanne-X19 (27. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo,

hab nochmal ein bischen experimentiert,
wegen der Tiefenzonen. Was meint Ihr dazu?   

Gruß: Hanne


----------



## Black1 (27. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Hanne

Herzlich Willkommen auch von mir.

Stell Dir vor,Deine Koi währen schon groß.Sagen wir mal so um die 60cm.
Überwintern alle imTiefteil.

Ich würde die Tiefzone so groß wie möglich planen.*Steilere* Wände wie auf Deiner Skizze.

Ich kann Dir nur sagen meine Koi fressen oder rupfen an fast allen Pflanzen.Sie gehen sogar an die Jungtriebe der Seerose.Diese mußte ich dann in meinen Pflanzteich umsetzen.

Demzufolge würde ich nur eine umlaufende Zone für Pflanzen anlegen.

Aber es werden wohl noch mehr Leute antworten, die vielleicht noch andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Zum Filter:

Den Filter den Du angesehen hast ist meiner Meinung nach nicht geeignet.

*Ich würde einen oder 2 Bodenabläufe mit einbauen.*

Grund:Bessere Absaugung des Bodens .Auch wenn Du *keine *Schwerkraftanlage möchtest .Dann setzt man eine Pumpenkammer neben dem Teich und von dort speist die Pumpe den Filter.Dadurch hast Du aber immer noch die Möglichkeit irgendwann auf Schwerkraft umzurüsten, ohne großen Umbau betreiben zu müssen.

Filteranlage bei mir:
(nur als Beispiel)Kommt halt aufs Budget  an.

Pumpenkammer-Compactsieve-5 Kammer Reihenvortex.

So, das wars erstmal.Hoffe Dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben. 


Schöne Grüße aus Viersen 

Jürgen


----------



## Hanne-X19 (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo,

so, hier nochmal eine Idee. (wenn das so weiter geht, weiss ich nachher selber nicht mehr, was ich will.: )
Was den Filter betrifft, überlegen wir, ob wir nicht 3 oder 4 Regentonnen kaufen, und daraus einen Filter selber bauen.
Die Frage dazu: Die Tonnen müssten bis hinters Gartenhaus. Ca. also 6 - 7 Meter vom Teich weg.
Ist das machbar? Und kann ich dann den Bachlauf, der neben das Gartenhaus soll, damit betreiben? Ich weiss, viele Fragen, aber diesesmal, soll es richtig werden. Und kann mir eventuell jemand eine Bauanleitung einer sollchen Filteranlage schicken?


----------



## Hanne-X19 (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hi,   

keiner eine Meinung, oder zumindest eine Antwort auf meine Fragen?   

Gruß: Hanne


----------



## Hawk0210 (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Hanne !!

Also ich kann dir da leider keine antwort geben bin mir aber sicher das sich auf deine frage noch jemand meldet!


----------



## Hanne-X19 (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Danny,

Danke, und ich hoffe auch, das da noch was kommt. 

G.: Hanne


----------



## jochen (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Hanne,

also ich denke der Vorschlag von Jürgen Black1 war ganz gut,
wenn schon keine Schwerkraft dann wenigstens mit zwei Bodenabläufen und Pumpe wie beschrieben.

Der Filter den du eingestellt hast, ist für meine Begriffe viel zu wenig für den Teich den du planst.

Ich würde den Wasserfall als einen Beypass laufen lassen, so kannst du den Wasserfall bei Bedarf auch mal ausstellen oder auch drosseln, ohne das du die Biologie im Filter störst.
Vor dem Wasserfallzulauf wäre eine Vorabscheidung (evtl Spaltsieb) geeignet um den groben Schmutz auszufiltern.

Auf einer Seite des Teiches würde ich direkt in die Tiefe gehen so erhälst du viel mehr Volumen, vor allen die Koi werden es dir danken.

Der Pflanzenteil sollte irgentwie durch eine Abgrenzung _koisicher_ gestaldet werden, es wurden hier schon mehrere Möglichkeiten dazu aufgeführt.

Die Strecke vom Teich zur Pflanzenanlage ist nur eine Frage der Stärke der Pumpe, je weiter weg, oder je höher der Unterschied, desto mehr Pumpenleistung brauchst du um den dadurch entstehenden Verlust zu überwinden.

Wie du den Filter bauen könntest findest du dazu viel Anregungen in unserer Selbstbauecke, ich selbst bin alles andere als ein Experte für Filterung von Teichen mit Koibesatz.
Vielleicht meldest sich ja noch ne richtige Koinase...


----------



## Hanne-X19 (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo,

ich denke, die letzte Form, die ich eingestellt habe, gefällt mit sehr gut.
Den linken Teil, wollte ich so machen, das er den tiefenTeil erhält. Also nur
einen Pflanzenrand von ca. 30 cm Tiefe, und den Rest abfallen auf ca.150 -180 cm.
Sprich ein komplett tiefes Becken mit steilen Wänden.  
Hoffe, das Jürgen es so ungefähr meint. Dann den kleinen mittleren Teil, auf ca. 70cm. 
Das rechte Becken, eventuell mit einer schräge versehen, bis auf 10 cm. Dieses dann überwiegend mit Pflanzen versehen. 
Was meint Ihr? Währe es so vielleicht die beste Lösung?
Achja, Vergrößerung das Teiches ca. 100 - 150cm nach vorne raus. 
Und mit dem Filter, machen wir uns noch schlau.

Anbei nochmal ein Bild, des jetzigen Teichs. 

Gruß: Hanne


----------



## Annett (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Hanne.

Ich würde so gut wie kein Gefälle im Übergangsbereich einbauen bzw. den Übergang recht kurz halten=starkes Gefälle.
Der Grund: Alles rutscht Dir auf der Schräge in den Tiefbereich ab. Probier mal aus, wie gut Sand und feiner Kies unter Wasser auf der glatten Folie hält!
Wenn man selbst mal in den Teich muss, ist das auch eine prima Rutschbahn. 
Ich hab sowas selbst 2003 gebaut - würde ich nie wieder machen!

Wenn Du es schaffst, dass die Koi außerhalb des Pflanzenbereiches bleiben, kannst Du dort sogar Unterwasserpflanzen unterbringen. Die spenden Sauerstoff und ernähren sich gleich vom anfallenden Ammonium, sodass ein Teil des Stickstoffkreislaufs (Ammonium/Ammoniak->Nitrit->Nitrat) etwas entlastet wird.


----------



## Hanne-X19 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

hallo Annett,

vielen Dank, für den Tip. 
Haben ja Gott sei Dank noch ein wenig   Zeit, um das 
mit der Teichform und Tiefe genau auszusuchen. Also gibt es bestimmt 
hin und wieder noch einige Bilder mit Vorschlägen.   

Gruß: Hanne

P.S.: Was mir auch sehr, sehr gut gefällt, ist die "OASE" von chr1z.   
Bericht: MEINE OASE


----------



## Black1 (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Hanne

Sorry,daß ich mich jetzt erst melde.Hatte eine stressige Woche. 

Ja, so in der Art hatte ich gemeint.
Das mit dem Filter überlege Dir noch.Wie gesagt hast Du mit Bodenablauf und Pumpenkammer noch später die Möglichkeit auf Schwerkraft umzurüsten.
Pumpenkammer ist leicht aus einer Regentonne gebaut.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die Pumphöhe.Sie ist aus der Pumenkammer zum Filter wesentlich geringer als aus dem Tiefteil zum Filter.

Schöne Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## christl (18. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, bin neu hier.*

Hallo Hanna,
ich bin auch neu hier und werde mich dann noch vorstellen und auch ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich einstellen.Mir geht es genauso wie Dir,Loch gekraben und erst nach Vertigstellung des Teiches angefangen sich zu belesen und festgestellt, Teich ist mit 1,10m tiefste Stelle zu flach. Sprich ich werde auch nächstes Jahr umbauen. Von der Filteranlage die Du im ebay Dir rausgesucht hast, kann ich Dir nur abraten. Ich habe mir diese Anlage bei dem Anbieter gekauft und bin alles andere als zu frieden. Ich bin jetzt der Ansicht, dass diese Anlage für höstens 12000 l mit normalen Fischbesatz ausreicht. Aber laut Verkäufer (ich war selber vor Ort) ist das eine Super Filteranlage die er selber benutzt und locker bis zu 30000 l mit Fischbesatz fildert. :crazy 
Ich muß auch Black1 recht geben, ein bis zwei Bodenabläufe ist das beste, mann erspart sich eine ganze menge Arbeit und ist nicht stendig mit Filterreinigung beschäftigt. So das erst einmal in kürze,ich melde mich dann noch mal und stelle mich vor.

Gruß
Chris


----------

